# Mass state police black and white



## dmackack

It doesnt look that bad lol.


----------



## CJIS

Needs to be french and elec. blue looks blah black and white


----------



## Mr.90/24

Never Happen!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I like a cruiser that looks like a cruiser, guess Im just old fashioned.


----------



## dcs2244

I like a black and white cruiser...can't be beat for a local department...LA always had the best looking local cruisers...and like the MSP, they've had their design for-evah, not changing year-to-year with graphics-in-a-box from Gall's. 

dmackack, why not do a 65 Chrysler MSP wagon in MTA green and white? Probably tough to find a kit...they had a stretcher in the back, etc. I never patrolled with one (never was assigned to the pike...). 

But then, the pike was just an idea at the time...:shock:


----------



## KozmoKramer

dcs2244 said:


> dmackack, why not do a 65 Chrysler MSP wagon in MTA green and white? Probably tough to find a kit...they had a stretcher in the back, etc. I never patrolled with one...


65' was your rookie year as a horse trooper right D? :mrgreen:


----------



## dcs2244

When I came on the job, the MTA was a politicians dream...Routes 9 and 20 were it, baby!

Someday I'll tell you some stories from the Tupperware (Grafton) barracks...we even had out own "short-club" turned from ligna vitae...


----------



## Mikey682

Are those Marauder headlights on that model?


----------



## Inspector

I know that photos on the web show even the oldest MSP cruiser are French and Electric Blue. I don't know if this is really accurate. Does anybody know if the color scheme was there from the beginning? If not when was it introduced? Whevever I saw a B&W I always thought California. Brodrick Crawford (Unit 2150) drove a Buick I think on Highway Patrol. LA, of course, cruised along in B&W's.Perhaps that was not always so.For those of you too young to recall the BOSTON BLACKIE TV show LA cruisers, even in the 50's ,were B&W (Nash I believe). Traditions are important and MSP French and Electric is one tradition I don't think should be messed with.

By the way, check this out:

http://www.sspmustang.org/photos/smf_photo12.htm

http://oldcarandtruckpictures.com/AmericanMotors/1951Nash-Ambassador-Custom-Police.jpg


----------

